# Wie aus mehreren Bildern eins machen?



## Come2me- (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ca 100 jpg-bilder von probanden, die in weißer unterwäsche fotografiert sind. ich möchte immer ca 10-15 bilder 'übereinanderlegen' und eins draus machen, so daß eben das mittelbild/idealbild/idealperson der 10-15 personen rauskommt. dabei wird die körperumrandung, brüste....durch punkte markiert, die automatisch auf den andren bildern erscheinen, und man diese auf den andren bildern dementsprechend verschieben muß.
ich kenne ein programm, bei dem man nur 2 bilder hochladen kann und mir es ein mittelwert ausgibt. das ist jedoch bei der anzahl an personen zu aufwendig. ich müßte dann immer jeweils 2 ergebnisse bearbeiten, diese wiederrum mit dem andren ergebnis....so daß in einem bild gleich viele anteile der originalbilder enthalten sind. deshalb möchte ich eins, wo man mehrere bilder hochladen kann.
Mit welchem tool ist sowas möglich? Kann mir bitte jem. helfen? ich brauche sowas, um mit meiner diplomarbeit anfangen zu können. bin total am verzweifeln...
vielen dank schonmal an euch...

grüßle


----------

